# Lime Wire Problems



## RyanPCraft (Jul 22, 2001)

I recently downloaded lime wire off of download.com and when i download mp3's i have to reboot for them to show up.  I was wondering if this is a bug or if i am simply doing something wrong?


----------



## Jeff Ulrikson (Jul 23, 2001)

It's a bug within the OS layer, not the app layer.  The finder isn't refreshing your DLed info.  It WILL if you wait long enough (remember the same "problems" with DLING and IE?).  Here's a workaround: create a folder in the folder you DLed to.  Get info on that folder.  Anything you DLed will magically appear at that point because it forces a polling refresh.


----------



## Larry (Jul 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Ulrikson _
> *It's a bug within the OS layer, not the app layer.  The finder isn't refreshing your DLed info.  It WILL if you wait long enough (remember the same "problems" with DLING and IE?).  Here's a workaround: create a folder in the folder you DLed to.  Get info on that folder.  Anything you DLed will magically appear at that point because it forces a polling refresh. *



I used to master CDs using Toast and in order to save the Finder settings correctly I had to load another app to force Finder to refresh.  If I did *not* load the app, they suggested and I used SimpleText, the window size and placement usually did not match the final layout before the burn.  If I *did* load the app everything was cool.

Will something like this work as well, or is OSX's Finder a little more picky about when to refresh?

Anyone have a hack/macro to force a Finder refresh, or set a refresh period or condition?  Surely my Toast solution and Jeff's New Folder Solution, are kind of lame, even if they do work.

--Larry


----------

